# My two goobers (non-GR)



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful dogs. My husband would like another one but that is a lot of dog. Right now we have a Golden and she is all we can handle. His heart dog was a GSD and she died at 8 years old 23 years ago. Wow, I can't believe it's been that long. She was a great dog.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Beautiful dogs, absolutely beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Those are some of the most beautiful goobers I ever saw!:smooch:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

They are beautiful! Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  They keep me busy (and broke!  ) and we have a lot of fun.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow...beautiful! Love the look and the work ethic of GSD. I am trying to find a place close by and maybe start some nose work with my GR. She still has a bit of EGD (excessive greeting disorder ), but I think that she would like the class. Beautiful animals! Are the Shutzhund (sp) trained? :wavey: Vicki


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

Stark was pulled from schutzhund last year without titling, but he is trained up to a schH 1 routine and can track a FH track, which he will be doing hopefully this year. 

Zefra is still training in the sport and will be trialing this summer/fall for both her BH and IPO1 (schH1).


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful dogs and congratulations on their accomplishments. Just beautiful!!


----------

